# Maternity Leave Not Elegible



## kellykelly (Mar 2, 2016)

hi everybody!
thank you so much for your help.
I m not elegible for Maternity Leave for Visa reason but my partner is australian citizen. 
Does he has just 2 weeks pay from the Government ?
What about the Family tax Benefits A or B?
thank you very much


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Dad and partner pay*

Hi Kelly,

Will try to answer best as I can as I too had a similar situation. Although me and my spouse are both PR (189) visa holders, my wife had worked for less that 10 months so she is not eligible for the Maternity leave.

I on the other had did get my dad and partner payment through.

For Family Tax benefits I suggest that the birth mother apply (as was suggested to us as well)

TIP : All claims should be made through the myGov website after linking it with CentreLink.

Hope this helps.

All the best,
Jason
Migrant Ninja


----------

